# Calm supplements?



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Can anyone recommend some calming supplements for an overreactive and hyper mare? She gets so wound up on hacks so bucks and rears constantly and I've been recommended to use calmers, but which ones???


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Why is it she gets so wound up ? 

Did you see about having her back, saddle and mouth checked ? 

I've never personally used a calmer with mine and I guess its a can of worms as some appear to work on some horses whilst on other horses they don't.

A few off the top of my head are

NAF Magic
Magnitude
Horse First Relax Me


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Why is it she gets so wound up ? 

Did you see about having her back, saddle and mouth checked ? 

I've never personally used a calmer with mine and I guess its a can of worms as some appear to work on some horses whilst on other horses they don't.

A few off the top of my head are

NAF Magic
Magnitude
Horse First Relax Me


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Why is it she gets so wound up ?
> 
> Did you see about having her back, saddle and mouth checked ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help  her back is fine, haven't checked her teeth yet, but we know (like 99% sure) she bucks and tears because she gets excited and wants to bomb off but she can't and is being held back. Silly horse! She does it even when we do canter too, usually afterwards.


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Captain-Lou said:


> Thank you for all your help  her back is fine, haven't checked her teeth yet, but we know (like 99% sure) she bucks and tears because she gets excited and wants to bomb off but she can't and is being held back. Silly horse! She does it even when we do canter too, usually afterwards.


*rears not tears haha


----------

